# Detailed Freight Wagon



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometime back I posted a freight wagon kit from GME that I built for our modular railroad *Sundance Central*. I wanted to add some detailing to the wagon and also add a team of horses. The wagon kit was developed as a background model with very little detail. In our case the wagon would be a foreground model next to the General Store module. I added some wood graining to the wood, built hubs with center nut-bolt for the wheels, added metal rims for the wheels, added a brake lever with linkage and added some tools to the sides. Here are a couple photos with the added detail. Enjoy! 
Richard 
*Sundance Central Modular Railroad
*


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful work and good photo work too.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a really handsome model!  Hope you'll eventually post a picture of it next to the general store you spoke of in your posting.

Llyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

After finally getting a real life view of the SCRR and meeting Richard not only do I envy his ability, I also envy his Hair-line! 

Great Work Sir, It was a pleasure to meet you and the gang this past weekend! Thanks for bringing your great work to the show! 

cale


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

B-E-A-utiful! Excellent pictures also! You not only know how to make the details you know how to shoot them too. Where did you get such realistic looking rope?


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Love the detail you have done..      What is the scale??     Guess I didn't  see your other post on this kit..  Did the horses come with the kit??* 
*That's really great work... Noel*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 

( Another monosyllabic post from guess who )


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their great comments!

Cale- It was a pleasure meeting you and I'm glad you got to see the *Sundance Central* in person. I'm also happy to see that you get the Climax you been wanting. I assume at a nice lower price too!

Jim- The rope is from model ship building supplies. It scaled out real nice for the wagon.

Noel- The scale of the wagon is 1:20.3. Grizzle Mountain Engineering (GME) has several wagon kits in various scales. The horses and hardness did not come with the kit. The horses I picked-up at Super Target Store and the hardness is from a model kit of the Budwesier wagon with horses. Since the horses are made from a rubber compound and all the poses are the same, I heated one of the horses' head and neck and reshaped the pose. You probably missed seeing it in the photo. Take another look and you'll see what I mean.

Llyn- I built the General Store several years ago and I also did a diorama for it. It now has a home on our modular layout. Here is a photo.

Thanks again and I'm glad you enjoyed seeing the photos. 
Richard


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous work Richard! You always do some of the most "primo" modelwork displayed anywhere. Thanks for posting these most inspiring photos.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard, 

Truelly fabulous work Richard. For those that have not seen the Sundance Central display module you are missing a real treat. I was inspired by the hardware store last year at the SELSTS and had to purchase the kit to work on it myself. The wagon with the team is a thing of beauty in itself but it just complements the scene with the hardware store. The groundskeeping supporting both of them are wonderful. The road and grade crossing are also picture perfect in selling the entire scene. Every time I left my figuremaking demo in Ric Goldings timesaver setup last weekend, I had to pass by the layout to observe additional details. Sharing your work with us here really helps us learn to emulate your fine work. Thanks for the great pictures. 

Bob


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just great modeling, and it will fit in very nicely with the store. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that you've posted a picture of your general store, I believe I remember some earlier postings showing your fantastic work.  The level of detail is incredible and the whole scene just looks completely believable.

Llyn


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Schmitt on 02/19/2008 9:10 AM
Sometime back I posted a freight wagon kit from GME that I built for our modular railroad *Sundance Central*. I wanted to add some detailing to the wagon and also add a team of horses. . . *
*






























Very professional ! This is _museum-quality_ work. I hope you find an appropriate venue for it. 


--Ron in Alaska


----------

